# Recomendations



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi and Welcome!

Until some other members drop by with personal recommendations, here's a link to a Breeders List. Review the health resources towards the top, the Poodle Club listings for breeder referrals (web search "Poodle Club of *_*" for your area) , the multi state links to breeders in the middle, and listings by state below those. Don't be concerned if the websites aren't updated. That's not unusual. 

Quality, conscientious breeders have a waitlist in the best of times and most now are well into 2021.


*  🐩 Breeders Listed by Location 🐩 Plus Additional Resources 🐩  *
GEOGRAPHICAL BREEDERS LIST AND ADDITIONAL RESOURCES PLEASE READ THIS FIRST What this list is NOT: This list is not an endorsement of any breeder by Poodle Forum This list is not a list to just go buy from without doing more investigation This list is not comprehensive What this list IS: This...







www.poodleforum.com


----------

